# c220 blende



## raphaelk (28. Januar 2003)

hi, ist es möglich mit der olympus c220 zoom die blend eauf z.b. 2.0 zu stellen?

danke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Januar 2003)

Nein, die Optik fängt bei Blende 2,8 an.
Steht vorne auf dem Objektiv.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## raphaelk (28. Januar 2003)

*...*

also kann man da auch nichts mehr einstellen?


----------



## Martin Schaefer (28. Januar 2003)

Nein, die Kamera hat nur ne Programmautomatik. Nix manuelles.

Gruß
lightbox


----------

